# HELP!!! Blurry images on Laser 1 Opaque from Epson C88+



## mixlabmusic (Nov 6, 2015)

New to this T shirt thing and can't seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong. I have an Epson C88+ and bought Laser 1 Opaque paper from world-paper.com for heat transfer printing. The pics continue to print distorted and blurry even after using the specified printer preferences. The designs print perfectly on regular paper. Did I buy the wrong paper??? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

mixlabmusic said:


> New to this T shirt thing and can't seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong. I have an Epson C88+ and bought Laser 1 Opaque paper from world-paper.com for heat transfer printing. The pics continue to print distorted and blurry even after using the specified printer preferences. The designs print perfectly on regular paper. Did I buy the wrong paper??? Any help would be appreciated.


Yes you are using an inkjet printer with laser paper. You need paper for an inkjet printer.


----------

